
Show HN: Learn angel investing and VC with some skin in the game - andrewpierno
https://seedcamp.io/
======
hurricaneSlider
If you look at legal disclosures on the website
([https://seedcamp.io/disclosures](https://seedcamp.io/disclosures)), it
mentions AH Capital Management LLC. Which is the same company name as
Andreessen Horowitz
([https://www.bloomberg.com/profile/company/1299044D:US](https://www.bloomberg.com/profile/company/1299044D:US))

Unsure if that is significant, actively misleading, or simply coincidence. I'd
lean towards the former given that both are apparently registered with the
SEC, though my confidence bounds here are quite wide as I am not sufficiently
knowledgeable of the rules behind company names in the US.

A final possibility that I've only just considered is that this disclosure was
(poorly) copied from a16z's website.

~~~
garry
Looks like it’s that final possibility. Yikes!

~~~
andrewpierno
oh like you've never copied terms before lol

------
boltzmannbrain
"Unrivaled Mentorship"... from whom? Would go a long way to throw a few VC
logos up there. As-is there is zero credibility -- don't even know who's
behind Seed Camp.

~~~
anxman
Yeah "who's running this?" is my first question

~~~
SeripisChad
All the links like 'Meet our Team' go to
[https://seedcamp.io/disclosures#](https://seedcamp.io/disclosures#). Seems
very half baked

------
andrewpierno
Also we're working on the mentors at the moment and will absolutely update
everyone before the first cohort! also i'm a real human, you can yell at me
publicly here too
[https://twitter.com/AndrewPierno](https://twitter.com/AndrewPierno) :)

------
mmargenot
The joke FAQ makes this seem illegitimate. I don't see why you couldn't come
up with some real concerns you expect to hear and front-run them.

~~~
andrewpierno
happy to add them if you have any, just updated this for you

~~~
mmargenot
That looks way better. It's more that it was just a strong turn-off.

------
andrewpierno
I've updated the TOS / etc. thanks for pointing out the issues!

------
andrewpierno
FAQ has been updated! Feel free to comment with any suggestions!

